# In hospital after trying to kill myself



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 25, 2019)

Not that anyone cares but it never began for me... I want to die to rid me of this pain I call life


----------



## Gosick (Oct 25, 2019)

@cocainecowboy 

looks what you did man


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)

brb using


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 25, 2019)

There’s your fucking proof


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

Why didn't you talk to me like you promised man? Why are you doing this to yourself? Imagine how your mom felt if she saw you hanging in your room with a note next to you. There's people that care about you and love you no matter what, we're just foreign people on the internet you'll never meet. I hope you recover and get the support you need. Get off this forum please. 

Reminder to anyone here harassing/bullying alot, this is how you impact some people here. Think twice before you type something you know can severely hurt others.


----------



## ibetucnt (Oct 25, 2019)

did you chicken out while trying to do it ?


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 25, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> There’s your fucking proof


Would you say that being bullied on this website had any influence on you having the desire to commit suicide?


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 25, 2019)

Dont do that man i love you bro ill miss you if you die


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

lose weight fat fuck instead of trying to kill yourself


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 25, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> lose weight


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> lose weight fat fuck instead of trying to kill yourself


Have some fucking respect you dumb fuck, don't you understand how OP feels right after trying to commit suicide. Like you know how his life is anyways. You don't know what's going on with LondonVille on a daily


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Have some fucking respect you dumb fuck, don't you understand how OP feels right after trying to commit suicide. Like you know how his life is anyways. You don't know what's going on with LondonVille on a daily


what's going on?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 25, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> did you chicken out while trying to do it ?


I took 80 sleeping tablets and woke up in hospital


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Oct 25, 2019)

Just another day on looksmax


----------



## fobos (Oct 25, 2019)

Stay strong king


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I took 80 sleeping tablets and woke up in hospital


why did you do it?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> what's going on?


I don't know but that's not the point. He didn't just decide to kill himself because he got a bad grade or something I'm sure so there's probably more into play. I've talked to LondonVillie in PM he's a good guy, just trolls whenever he's bored


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 25, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I took 80 sleeping tablets and woke up in hospital


Why that many? You only need a few to fall asleep


----------



## ibetucnt (Oct 25, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I took 80 sleeping tablets and woke up in hospital



you know you can get paralyzed or some shit with sleeping pills, that's worse than death


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I don't know but that's not the point. He didn't just decide to kill himself because he got a bad grade or something I'm sure so there's probably more into play. I've talked to LondonVillie in PM he's a good guy, just trolls whenever he's bored


that's not the reason for someone to do something like this he needs to toughen up you acting like a women while talking to him doesn't help him at all.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 25, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Would you say that being bullied on this website had any influence on you having the desire to commit suicide?


I get bullied all the time. People see me and mock me. My entire life is s living hell. I want it to end so badly. I wish I was never born into such suffering


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I get bullied all the time. People see me and mock me.


by who?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm such a piece of shit for ever making fun of you, fuck I feel like pure shit now I'm sorry if I ever made you feel depressed OP. I hope you can forgive me and know it was all just joking.


GUTS9770 said:


> that's not the reason for someone to do something like this he needs to toughen up you acting like a women while talking to him doesn't help him at all.


It’s called empathy


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 146911


----------



## ibetucnt (Oct 25, 2019)

get a gym membership, lose weight, start doing steroids and log off from this forum


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> It’s called empathy


empathy doesn't solve problems


----------



## Gosick (Oct 25, 2019)

yea my bad too, i was just messing around lol. Dont take the stuff i say seriously.

I dont think i have ever insulted you aside from your weight.


ibetucnt said:


> get a gym membership, lose weight, start doing steroids and log off from this forum


steroids are a bad idea bro


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I get bullied all the time. People see me and mock me. My entire life is s living hell. I want it to end so badly. I wish I was never born into such suffering


why exactly do they bully you?


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> empathy doesn't solve problems


Neither does calling someone a fat fuck. By talking like this to someone who just tried to kill himself you're just going to make him feel worse, you're not acting like a woman by showing empathy and feeling sorry for someone


----------



## jjm4765 (Oct 25, 2019)

damn man i hope you recover well and get the proper treatment you need to get over whatever your going through, if you need a friend to talk to you can pm me anytime.
people do care about you


----------



## Gosick (Oct 25, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> why exactly do they bully you?


inb4 you get arrested for encouraging suicide.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Oct 25, 2019)

my broda, obesity is love, obesity is life

no need to suicide, obesity is a gift given by god himself

(srs dont sui)


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 25, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 146914


Rit, this isn't a thread for jokes😡 have some respect


----------



## ibetucnt (Oct 25, 2019)

you said you woke up in hospital, how did your phone end up with you ?


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gosick said:


> inb4 you get arrested for encouraging suicide.


when did I encourage suicide? I said the opposite to not do it.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 25, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 146911


Dude no...


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 25, 2019)

So this is the effect my shitposts have. I wish i could stop but the dopamine i get from reaction is too high.

Anyway idk what plays in OPs life but i wish him all the best. You can always PM me bro my dms are always open

When i meme around and shitpost its not meant to be taken srs, tho i believe i havent said anything bad to OP

People do care about you bro


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## AdamLanza (Oct 25, 2019)

Dude this forum is mostly jokes... don‘t take shit so serious. If it hasn‘t to do with anything here, I would recommend to log off and leave it. It‘s not very supportive for mental health problems for real


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)

*AdamLanzaEnthusiast*


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Neither does calling someone a fat fuck. By talking like this to someone who just tried to kill himself you're just going to make him feel worse, you're not acting like a woman by showing empathy and feeling sorry for someone


why would someone care so much what some random guy on internet thinks?.you don't know him neither do I his problem lies in his everyday life not here.


----------



## x30001 (Oct 25, 2019)

Fuck man. I hope you get better. Coming here to post about this ASAP while you're dying or had a near death experience *is* the problem. I know you can figure things out and get on a good path. Fuck this blackpill shit, just do things that make you happy whilst working on improvements that'll make you happier, creating new things that make you happy that don't even exist now. 

*Your target is unknown. Your target is that things will become perceivable and known.* x30001, (2019), _looksmax.me offtopic section_


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> why would someone care so much what some random guy on internet thinks?.you don't know him neither do I his problem lies in his everyday life not here.


Because as I mentioned I already talked to him alot and I joked about him at some point which may have influenced it. Thus my response


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Why didn't you talk to me like you promised man? Why are you doing this to yourself? Imagine how your mom felt if she saw you hanging in your room with a note next to you. There's people that care about you and love you no matter what, we're just foreign people on the internet you'll never meet. I hope you recover and get the support you need. Get off this forum please.
> 
> Reminder to anyone here harassing/bullying alot, this is how you impact some people here. Think twice before you type something you know can severely hurt others.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Oct 25, 2019)

*Your target is unknown. Your target is that things will become perceivable and known.* x30001, (2019), _looksmax.me offtopic section_


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


Not funny at all dude.


----------



## AdamLanza (Oct 25, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> *AdamLanzaEnthusiast*


enthusiasm and euphemism.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> 😡


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 25, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> start doing steroids


LMAO ARE YOU CRAZY?
He'll go nuts if he does them, those mess with your head cunt


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Because as I mentioned I already talked to him alot and I joked about him at some point which may have influenced it. Thus my response


people joke about each other here alot and so do I in everyday life.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> SikKunt said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> people joke about each other here alot and so do I in everyday life.


It’s also about the severity


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 25, 2019)

Take care of yourself man. If u need to talk pm me. And get well soon


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 25, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 146926


Huh?


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> It’s also about the severity


people like @Titbot and many others get called worse things very often.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> people like @Titbot and many others get called worse things very often.


And they deal with it much better unlike others like LondonVillie, what's your point? He was obviously already very depressed and he admitted to cutting himself in PM


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 25, 2019)

I honestly don't have sympathy for anyone who does this *even if it's real.*

Maybe it's because I'm numb to this after knowing someone who's done similar things.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> And they deal with it much better unlike others like LondonVillie, what's your point? He was obviously already very depressed and he admitted to cutting himself in PM


maybe he should seek mental help instead of posting here then if he is so sensitive.


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> And they deal with it much better unlike others like LondonVillie, what's your point? He was obviously already very depressed and he admitted to cutting himself in PM


He's on anti-depressants


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> maybe he should seek mental help instead of posting here then if he is so sensitive.


Who says he doesn't get mental help?


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Who says he doesn't get mental help?


what I meant was its not healthy for him to post here seeing how he is.


----------



## Enlil (Oct 25, 2019)

snowflake.


----------



## nattycel (Oct 25, 2019)

Sad shit, man


----------



## wristcel (Oct 25, 2019)

OP - When you get out of hospital you need to not log in to this site again
It's the kind of site where people would encourage you to end it if you live streamed a suicide attempt and not stopping you (95% of them at least)
Get therapy. Get meds. Work out. Try to spend as little time as humanly possible online.


----------



## jjm4765 (Oct 25, 2019)

everybody reacts differently to peoples responses, thats why you should always be carefull about what you say. just because one person can handle being talked shit about doesnt mean a different person can

@LondonVillie 
its horrible being bullied i know as i have experienced it aswell, but use this bullying as a positive to motivate yourself, prove everybody wrong by improving the way you look, dont let everybody who is putting you down win


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 25, 2019)

many, many men, man.


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 25, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> many, many men, man.


----------



## Titbot (Oct 25, 2019)

Jfl at op. Man Up imagine getting so worked up that you try to commit suicide lose weight and surgerymax


----------



## Petsmart (Oct 25, 2019)

I posted a meme joking about people who cut themselves on one of OP’s threads, if that affected him I didn’t intend for it to be bad.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

The fact so many people here lack any kind of sympathy and respond so emotionless shows OP isn't the only one who needs to seek mental help.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> The fact so many people here lack any kind of sympathy and respond so emotionless shows OP isn't the only one who needs to seek mental help.


this is not what this site is for


----------



## Gosick (Oct 25, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> this is not what this site is for


you been watching too much death note bud


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 25, 2019)

This isn't cuckit.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## SikKunt (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> The fact so many people here lack any kind of sympathy and respond so emotionless shows OP isn't the only one who needs to seek mental help.


mANY MEN MAN


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gosick said:


> you been watching too much death note bud


No,been a year Since I watched any anime.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> this is not what this site is for


You just don't get it no matter what. It's not just about "what this site is for". It's also about having any bit of sympathy for someone that just had such a tragic moment happening. Your first response was calling him a fat fuck, not even knowing why he struggles with weight and depression in the first place.


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 25, 2019)

creams me hardly


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> You just don't get it no matter what. It's not just about "what this site is for". It's also about having any bit of sympathy for someone that just had such a tragic moment happening. Your first response was calling him a fat fuck, not even knowing why he struggles with weight and depression in the first place.


I don't know OP neither do anyone can help him here. only person that can help him is he himself and he struggles with depression and mental illness so he should not be here in the first place.


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 25, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 25, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> I don't know OP neither do anyone can help him here. only person that can help him is he himself and he struggles with depression and mental illness so he should not be here in the first place.


Which is literally what I told him instead of offending him right away


----------



## Mayorga (Oct 25, 2019)

Enlil said:


> snowflake.



good try with the edginess fragile cunt


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)

Gosick said:


> GUTS9770 said:
> 
> 
> > this is not what this site is for
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Which is literally what I told him instead of offending him right away


I don't know why you are so worked up over it people joke on internet all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 2119 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> The fact so many people here lack any kind of sympathy and respond so emotionless shows OP isn't the only one who needs to seek mental help.


You only care because you don't see him as an ugly male.

When I attempted suicide 3 years ago, everyone either laughed or didn't care.

I can make videos talking about my suicide attempt and counselors being heartless cunts afterward, and my comments will mostly be people telling me it's over and I'd be better off dead.


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 25, 2019)

Grotesque Subhuman said:


> You only care because you don't see him as an ugly male.


It's called virtue signalling.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 25, 2019)

Grotesque Subhuman said:


> You only care because you don't see him as an ugly male.


being attractive has nothing to do with it


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 25, 2019)

slits me


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

Grotesque Subhuman said:


> You only care because you don't see him as an ugly male.
> 
> When I attempted suicide 3 years ago, everyone either laughed or didn't care.
> 
> I can make videos talking about my suicide attempt and counselors being heartless cunts afterward, and my comments will mostly be people telling me it's over and I'd be better off dead.


Lol who said I don't consider him an ugly male? Most of the friends I made on PSL are considered below average. I feel like you're just saying this because you have a fetish for victim playing which you admitted to in a previous thread.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/posts/1007386/reactions










I'll make you eat cement


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 25, 2019)

Did the rope tear apart?


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 25, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> https://looksmax.org/posts/1007386/reactions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cements me slowly


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Did the rope tear apart?


You don't deserve that latina girl


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 25, 2019)

Op is the first user to almost take the blackpill


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## rockndogs (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> You don't deserve that latina girl



sad shit


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 25, 2019)

OP if u need someone to speak to im here for u bro


----------



## crosshold (Oct 25, 2019)

Dope said:


> This isn't cuckit.


why are you such an angry little man?


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 25, 2019)

crosshold said:


> why are you such an angry little man?


Yikes! Let's unpack this, Incel!


----------



## crosshold (Oct 25, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Yikes! Let's unpack this, Incel!


not sure if srs but hes being a faggot. just because his life is shit doesnt mean he should treat people like shit. we get it, youre ugly


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Oct 25, 2019)

Sorry son


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Oct 25, 2019)

I got depressed and ate a mixture of skittles and tic tacs and woke up in the suicide ward. My uncle wasnt so lucky he just took a rope and hanged himself


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Lorsss (Oct 25, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Not that anyone cares but it never began for me... I want to die to rid me of this pain I call life


if your craving for shit food was bigger than your willing to improve your life, why have you been browising this site?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Oct 25, 2019)

bro i love you dont hurt yourself we can speak if you want im here for you


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Oct 25, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


i fucking screamed


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Think twice before you type something you know can severely hurt others.



kill yourself


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Oct 25, 2019)

LOL AT GETTING BULLIED BY PEOPLE IRL AT 6'2 310lbs
JUST FIGHT THEM


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)

crosshold said:


> why are you such an angry little man?


t. 6' manlet


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 25, 2019)

OP knows he is fat and he also knows it is the root cause of his depression and suicidal thoughts and actions. Hope this is a wake-up call for you OP and that you realize *your current lifestyle is dog-tier shit* thus you should look to *change* the fundamentals in your life. You almost died because of it. Whether it's your fault or not doesn't even matter, you need to *take responsibility for your life now before you fucking die. *Obviously other people ain't gonna do it or you wouldn't be in this shit situation in the first place.

Note that this doesn't mean you have to do this shit on your own.
You say you are bullied so most likely you have shit friends/family/social environment around you that are not supportive of you improving your life. Seek a mentor, mental health professional, fitness coach, dietist, new friends: You have to change your direct environment to include people that support you while you lose weight and improve your looks and life.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> OP knows he is fat and he also knows it is the root cause of his depression and suicidal thoughts and actions. Hope this is a wake-up call for you


Stimulants help


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Oct 25, 2019)

if being fat makes you depressed then lose it. 
if people make fun of you bc your fat then lose it and leave this site


Ritalincel said:


> Stimulants help


bro ritalin is illegal in my country what do?


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)

Dicklet.4.3 said:


> bro ritalin is illegal in my country what do?


try ethylphenidate or 4F-MPH








Ethylphenidate - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Secret Cehmicals Part 2: 4F-MPH


Abstract: 4-fluoromethylpenidate (4F-MPH) is a stimulant and an analog of the ADHD medication methylphenidate (Rtialin/MPH). 4F-MPH has long lasting and greater effects than MPH. Anecdotal evidence says that 4F-MPH has less side effects than MPH. It is also likely to be habit forming. History...




looksmax.org


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 25, 2019)

Bruv you cant do this to yourself, you have somthing to live for, If you needa talk im here bruv.


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Oct 25, 2019)

Sad to hear, i hope i didn't help with this decision.


----------



## shibo (Oct 25, 2019)

please talk to someone


----------



## no_hope_left (Oct 25, 2019)

stay strong op


----------



## crosshold (Oct 25, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> t. 6' manlet


im 6' tall and got 2 bitches on rotation rn


----------



## reptiles (Oct 25, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Not that anyone cares but it never began for me... I want to die to rid me of this pain I call life






Did op rope


----------



## currymax (Oct 25, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Not that anyone cares but it never began for me... I want to die to rid me of this pain I call life


it happens


----------



## reptiles (Oct 25, 2019)

Grotesque Subhuman said:


> You only care because you don't see him as an ugly male.
> 
> When I attempted suicide 3 years ago, everyone either laughed or didn't care.
> 
> I can make videos talking about my suicide attempt and counselors being heartless cunts afterward, and my comments will mostly be people telling me it's over and I'd be better off dead.





Don't look for others for sympathy have Christ as an arm to move you forward


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 25, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Not that anyone cares but it never began for me... I want to die to rid me of this pain I call life


Don't give the bullies on here any power my dude


----------



## Vermilioncore (Oct 25, 2019)

Over for fatcels


----------



## BrettyBoy (Oct 25, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> There’s your fucking proof


Sad shit, man.


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 25, 2019)

Lmao @ ppl making jokes...that shit is not “dark triad” saying stuff on the internet behind a VPN from other countries..

It’s the exact opposite...it’s a cringey edgy incel trait


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 25, 2019)

WTF is wrong with the people that lol reacted to his photo in the hospital with the oxygen mask? He really tried to kill himself, WTF?!


----------



## BrettyBoy (Oct 25, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> incel


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 25, 2019)

The irony is most fat people have big robust bones and skulls...

This guy could be a chang if he got lean


----------



## verZYownZZun (Oct 25, 2019)

Bro, you have it ez just gymmax dietmaxx, make other people know who owns this world


----------



## SHARK (Oct 25, 2019)

Suicide is cucked.

Seriously though what’s wrong bro


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)

*SHARKChasing Teen Love Experiences I Never Had*


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 25, 2019)

Dope said:


> I honestly don't have sympathy for anyone who does this *even if it's real.*
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm numb to this after knowing someone who's done similar things.





Titbot said:


> Jfl at op. Man Up imagine getting so worked up that you try to commit suicide lose weight and surgerymax



Can someone get rid of these dirty cumrag fucking curries?

Never forget where you came from


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 25, 2019)

@LondonVillie idk if ur prone to schizo or bipolar or those mental illnesses but if u aren’t, take shrooms. and also lose weight and get off this forum srs it’s clearly affected your mental health.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


>


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 25, 2019)

Browsing looksmax even while in hospital @based


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Oct 25, 2019)

stream Jesus is King bro it well help


----------



## Gosick (Oct 25, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Can someone get rid of these dirty cumrag fucking curries?
> 
> Never forget where you came from


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm sorry bro.


----------



## gotoa10humanbeing (Oct 25, 2019)

dude, i hope you feel better. You're not that bad looking and things will go your way


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 25, 2019)

@OP & everone ITT


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 25, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


dont u get tired of this ?


----------



## Heirio (Oct 25, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> dont u get tired of this ?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 25, 2019)

lol you guys talk so much shit on normies being “fake” and backstabbing but if OP actually was successful with his attempt, you’d all be respectful and pay respects. but just like all normies, you talk shit on him and mock him. 

jfl at your self awareness levels


----------



## jefferson (Oct 25, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Jfl at op. Man Up imagine getting so worked up that you try to commit suicide lose weight and surgerymax


----------



## StuffedFrog (Oct 25, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Not that anyone cares but it never began for me... I want to die to rid me of this pain I call life


bruh lose weight


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 26, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> kill yourself


Keep crying for me


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> lol you guys talk so much shit on normies being “fake” and backstabbing but if OP actually was successful with his attempt, you’d all be respectful and pay respects. but just like all normies, you talk shit on him and mock him.
> 
> jfl at your self awareness levels


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 26, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> I posted a meme joking about people who cut themselves on one of OP’s threads, if that affected him I didn’t intend for it to be bad.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 26, 2019)

Sad shit man.



LondonVillie said:


> I took 80 sleeping tablets and woke up in hospital



So sleeping pills are out of question for me. this will be very useful.


----------



## needsolution (Oct 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> lol you guys talk so much shit on normies being “fake” and backstabbing but if OP actually was successful with his attempt, you’d all be respectful and pay respects. but just like all normies, you talk shit on him and mock him.
> 
> jfl at your self awareness levels


i dont give a fuck tbh but it was funny how Ritalin started memeing around in thread which supossed to be serious


----------



## StoicNihilist (Oct 26, 2019)

What the fuck did you do? Take pills or some shit?


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> but just like all normies, you talk shit on him and mock him.


that's because he tried to kill himself for a problem so small that he can easily fix.


----------



## Depressed Twink (Oct 26, 2019)

I would fuck every guy here apart but i have mercy. The knowledge I have about psl and flaws is incredbly high. My EQ is keeping me away from bullying you mentally weak 18 yo kids rhat have nothing to do here but shitposting and making people feel bad.

Stay strong london bud


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 26, 2019)

yes bro


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 26, 2019)

So you tried to KYS despite never trying to lose weight? Lmfao. 

Losing weight is easy as fuck, just stick to a calorie limit and be rigorous and disciplined with it and the weight will come off, guaranteed. Mix exercise in if you want to to speed up the process.


----------



## Deleted member 2969 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 26, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> I would fuck every guy here apart but i have mercy. The knowledge I have about psl and flaws is incredbly high. My EQ is keeping me away from bullying you mentally weak 18 yo kids rhat have nothing to do here but shitposting and making people feel bad.
> 
> Stay strong london bud


You're a good man, respect bro.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 26, 2019)

Theres so many disgusting people in this thread I feel horrible reading all of this
OP please don't do this again you're my bro I love you❤


----------



## Effortless (Oct 26, 2019)

Stupid.

There's people out there starving with no food or clean drinking water, people out there who are homeless freezing in the cold, people out there with no family or no one to care for them, people out there born with out arms, legs and other disabilities, people families who got bombs dropped on them destroying everything they have.

Keep feeling sorry for yourself living in a first world country not having to wake up and worship a dictator, having warm food at the table, a roof over your head, free healthcare, electricity, room set to the right temperature.

Stop being a bitch, you don't know how good you actually have it.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

Effortless said:


> Stupid.
> 
> There's people out there starving with no food or clean drinking water, people out there who are homeless freezing in the cold, people out there with no family or no one to care for them, people out there born with out arms, legs and other disabilities, people families who got bombs dropped on them destroying everything they have.
> 
> ...


this,pity should be reserved for people that deserve it.


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 26, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> There’s your fucking proof


jfl at my niggs reacting to this with lol xD


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Oct 26, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> people like @Titbot and many others get called worse things very often.


Honestly props to @Titbot he literally gets bullied here and violated daily. Not tryna compare this to what op is going through, just made an observation about Titbot.


----------



## Titbot (Oct 26, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Honestly props to @Titbot he literally gets bullied here and violated daily. Not tryna compare this to what op is going through, just made an observation about Titbot.





TubOfLard said:


> Honestly props to @Titbot he literally gets bullied here and violated daily. Not tryna compare this to what op is going through, just made an observation about Titbot.


Ngl this site has toughen me up mentally


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Honestly props to @Titbot he literally gets bullied here and violated daily. Not tryna compare this to what op is going through, just made an observation about Titbot.


@Titbot doesn't dictate his life based on how some strangers he don't know view him which is how it should be.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Oct 26, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> did you chicken out while trying to do it ?


either kys or do not think about it

everything inbetween is attention seeking


----------



## Titbot (Oct 26, 2019)

jefferson said:


> View attachment 147152


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 26, 2019)

@Sergeant


----------



## tincelw (Oct 26, 2019)

take it easy bro


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 26, 2019)

The main problem with OP is taking responsibility. Depression is caused by looking to your past and stick your mind to there (in mostly cases). Your choices is what makes your life better or worse. You just need to decide and take action, cut off all the past, you will see the power your mind have to transform you. Also do only pay attention to what helps you in the reality, I mean do pay attention to what really makes you improve. Just figure a out a new plan and goals, get the fuck out from this forum and go fucking do it.


----------



## Vitruvian (Oct 26, 2019)

they make sleepin pills safer now so to die from them u need to take a lot more.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## SquareChinOrDeath (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 26, 2019)

OP hasnt been active for 17 hours, I hope hes okay


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> OP hasnt been active for 17 hours, I hope hes okay


probably left this site for his own good.


----------



## Mansnob (Oct 26, 2019)

Please pm me if you ever need help or advice. I advise not posting here anymore or even browsing if it makes you feel this way. I had the same issues when I was knew to this site and had to request a ban to help my mind recover.


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2019)

roped.


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 26, 2019)

he prob bangin them nurses


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2019)

nattycel said:


> Sad shit, man


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 26, 2019)

NGL I was a bit of a weak bitch the last night but it's also about sharing a bit of sympathy with OP. Not saying you shouldn't have been a bit harder and take the critisism as it is. @Titbot gets bullied on a daily yet he's still here tougher than ever before.

Look at life positively, there could be some really good bones under that fat.


----------



## needsolution (Oct 26, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> OP hasnt been active for 17 hours, I hope hes okay


ascended with nurse probably


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

Gudru said:


> NGL I was a bit of a weak bitch the last night


yeah and I was a bit harsh


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 26, 2019)

But fo real tho , ultra low T for sui by sleeps pills jfl

die in a shootout with cops while wearin a looksmax.me shirt or life


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 26, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> yeah and I was a bit harsh


ily bro


----------



## x30001 (Oct 26, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> probably left this site for his own good.


It's the only good decision he could've made, so fair play to him. This place is mentally addictive too.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 26, 2019)

x30001 said:


> It's the only good decision he could've made, so fair play to him. This place is mentally addictive too.


Yeah it defo is
I have no school today and as a result i spent 80% of the day on this website jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

x30001 said:


> This place is mentally addictive too.


yeah,@streege left for the same reason.you kind of lose track of time here.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 26, 2019)

how many of you were messaged by him ?

he kept asking me if it was over multiple times


----------



## x30001 (Oct 26, 2019)

Gudru said:


> NGL I was a bit of a weak bitch the last night but it's also about sharing a bit of sympathy with OP. Not saying you shouldn't have been a bit harder and take the critisism as it is. @Titbot gets bullied on a daily yet he's still here tougher than ever before.
> 
> Look at life positively, there could be some really good bones under that fat.


I found some early 2018 pics of myself just today. Just some time after I was addicted to Phenibut and OD'd hard. Was 70-80 pounds heavier, face looked completely different. Looked 10-15 years older 2 years ago than I am now. Bloated, shittest skin in every way, wrinkles, double chin, dry skin, always looked sad and depressed because I actually really was. Learned a did so many things since then and am so happy about it. I honestly looked a lot worse than OP. I don't want to show my pics on here ever, for obvious reasons. But maybe next summer I'll show a few people on here who I'm cool with and know won't dox me or do some shit like that. Hit me really hard. Shocked I ever looked like that; I really never knew I looked so bad but only found a few pictures on my phones %appdata% style storage. Needless to say, my quality of life and EVERYTHING has improved since those times. It's completely different. And I know a lot of people think I'm a bit crazy or stupid saying "mindset is so important; it's everything", and all my posts that sound so damn cliche and cringy. But it's just the truth. Couldn't see a single bone in my face.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

NCT said:


> how many of you were messaged by him ?
> 
> he kept asking me if it was over multiple times


what did you say to him?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 26, 2019)

x30001 said:


> I found some early 2018 pics of myself just today. Just some time after I was addicted to Phenibut and OD'd hard. Was 70-80 pounds heavier, face looked completely different. Looked 10-15 years older 2 years ago than I am now. Bloated, shittest skin in every way, wrinkles, double chin, dry skin, always looked sad and depressed because I actually really was. Learned a did so many things since then and am so happy about it. I honestly looked a lot worse than OP. I don't want to show my pics on here ever, for obvious reasons. But maybe next summer I'll show a few people on here who I'm cool with and know won't dox me or do some shit like that. Hit me really hard. Shocked I ever looked like that; I really never knew I looked so bad but only found a few pictures on my phones %appdata% style storage. Needless to say, my quality of life and EVERYTHING has improved since those times. It's completely different. And I know a lot of people think I'm a bit crazy or stupid saying "mindset is so important; it's everything", and all my posts that sound so damn cliche and cringy. But it's just the truth. Couldn't see a single bone in my face.


Well spoken.


----------



## x30001 (Oct 26, 2019)

NCT said:


> how many of you were messaged by him ?
> 
> he kept asking me if it was over multiple times


He messaged me out of the blue a few days ago saying something like:

him: "Hey, can you rate me?"

me: "No, why are you asking me this?"

him: "Just thought you're a good rater that's all"

Then I said something along the lines of "no I don't rate people or give a fuck about ratings and shit"

and then the convo ended


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 26, 2019)

Titbot said:


> What's the story behind this cursed image lol ?


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> What's the story behind this cursed image lol ?


which one?


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 26, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> what did you say to him?


the truth

that hes white , tall, urogenitally gifted and that he should lose weight
and that he is not revolting if girls slept with him


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 26, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> which one?


The titbot one while he's crying the fuck is that


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

NCT said:


> the truth
> 
> that hes white , tall, urogenitally gifted and that he should lose weight
> and that he is not revolting if girls slept with him


I see for some reason he doesn't want to lose weight.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 26, 2019)

TBH stop calling me and other people gl, just stope be bluepilled and i will not hate you


----------



## x30001 (Oct 26, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> But fo real tho , ultra low T for sui by sleeps pills jfl
> 
> die in a shootout with cops while wearin a looksmax.me shirt or life


I can only think he OD'd on Quetiapine or something like that. He said he took 80 pills. I was on atypical anti-psychotics before and they keep you fat and make you gain a lot of weight through interfering with CYP1a2 metabolism. Once I got off them I lost a ton of drug induced weight and felt a lot better after discontinuing them. @OP if you're reading this, talk to your doctor about getting off that class of medication because they're really of no benefit. Also it's pretty much impossible to OD on Quetiapine. Olanzapine (Remeron), Quetiapine (Seroquel) and all these AAPsychotics will work against you more and more. Anything that ends in -pine really.


Pietrosiek said:


> TBH stop calling me and other people gl, just stope be bluepilled and i will not hate you


No one needs to call you anything. We don't control your life so no one really cares about what they call you except you yourself, so you need to get that into your head.


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 26, 2019)

i think he found a stronger rope


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> i think he found a stronger rope


I highly doubt a rope that strong exists


----------



## poonkiller9000 (Oct 26, 2019)

lose fat, fatty and join boxing club so you can fight bullies.


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 26, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> I highly doubt a rope that strong exists



sad shit


----------



## je3oe (Oct 26, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> I highly doubt a rope that strong exists


how fucking sad can you be, go bully your fucking mom or dad


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

je3oe said:


> how fucking sad can you be, go bully your fucking mom or dad


he left this forum you should leave too.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Oct 26, 2019)

Oh shit


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 26, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> if OP actually was successful with his attempt, you’d all be respectful and pay respects.


No...


----------



## je3oe (Oct 26, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> he left this forum you should leave too.


Fuck u gringo in my country u would be fucked to death on streets


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 26, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> I would fuck every guy here apart but i have mercy. The knowledge I have about psl and flaws is incredbly high. My EQ is keeping me away from bullying you mentally weak 18 yo kids rhat have nothing to do here but shitposting and making people feel bad.
> 
> Stay strong london bud


bro I'm shaking rn damn, what a badass


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

je3oe said:


> Fuck u gringo in my country u would be fucked to death on streets


fortunately I don't live in a beaner shithole you subhuman


----------



## je3oe (Oct 26, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> fortunately I don't live in a beaner shithole you subhuman


the chaderlands.............. The netherlands is a shithole? JFL


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

je3oe said:


> the chaderlands.............. The netherlands is a shithole? JFL


why are using 'gringo' then retard also we both know you won't do shit.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 26, 2019)

Gudru said:


> You're a good man, respect bro.


@SikKunt whats so funny?


----------



## je3oe (Oct 26, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> why are using 'gringo' then retard also we both know you won't do shit.


JFL do you think that im a gringo, im turkish


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 26, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Couldn't see a single bone in my face.


No shit you were a fat slob, I'm anorexic style and I still see no bones, because I DON'T have any. Fatcels are volcels


----------



## je3oe (Oct 26, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> why are using 'gringo' then retard also we both know you won't do shit.


erdogan in jouw kont lan


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

je3oe said:


> JFL do you think that im a gringo, im turkish


how fitting only a turk could be this retarded


----------



## je3oe (Oct 26, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> how fitting only a turk could be this retarded


shut the fuck up eh superhero behind your pc


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 26, 2019)

Gudru said:


> @SikKunt whats so funny?


this thread


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

je3oe said:


> shut the fuck up eh superhero behind your pc


lol,you are such a faggot.I don't know what you are trying to get out of this conversation.


je3oe said:


> erdogan in jouw kont lan


I don't speak your language,roach.


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 26, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> I don't speak your language,roach.


He said"Erdogan in your ass, man"


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Oct 26, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I took 80 sleeping tablets and woke up in hospital


Should've jumped if you want to end it, but then we wouldn't get more of these threads. Stream it if you do.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> He said"Erdogan in your ass, man"


lol, what's that supposed to mean.


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 26, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> lol, what's that supposed to mean.


Erdogan is the president of turkey


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 26, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Erdogan is the president of turkey


Lmao,I know just ridiculous what he said.


----------



## Over (Oct 26, 2019)

needsolution said:


> ascended with nurse probably



OP has like 6 lays or so on his account, he posted threads before bragging about raw fucking some girls (pic with a girl if I remember right). Unless that was frauded, or he took pics with a hooker, then I dont know why would he attempt suicide - from what I read he's 6'2 irl and even as obese class 2 he manages to not be KHHV like me.

CocaineCowboy called him out on his bullshit before, he was fishing for compliments and humble bragging but covering it with self loathing.

Unban Cowboy and ban this idiot so he spends more time in a gym instead browsing this mental asylum which fucks him up even further


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## needsolution (Oct 26, 2019)

Over said:


> OP has like 6 lays or so on his account, he posted threads before bragging about raw fucking some girls (pic with a girl if I remember right). Unless that was frauded, or he took pics with a hooker, then I dont know why would he attempt suicide - from what I read he's 6'2 irl and even as obese class 2 he manages to not be KHHV like me.
> 
> CocaineCowboy called him out on his bullshit before, he was fishing for compliments and humble bragging but covering it with self loathing.
> 
> Unban Cowboy and ban this idiot so he spends more time in a gym instead browsing this mental asylum which fucks him up even further


damn this guy is like 3.5 needsolutions and still manages to fuck girls


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 26, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> did you chicken out while trying to do it ?


Fuck off


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 26, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


>


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 27, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> There’s your fucking proof


ohhh so that's *you*?

The guy who has been morbidly obese since the dawn of time and who randomly messaged me on lookism.net to rate him?


----------



## Titbot (Oct 27, 2019)

At his height imagine if he lost weight he would be a mogging machine


----------



## poonkiller9000 (Oct 27, 2019)

Over said:


> OP has like 6 lays or so on his account, he posted threads before bragging about raw fucking some girls (pic with a girl if I remember right). Unless that was frauded, or he took pics with a hooker, then I dont know why would he attempt suicide - from what I read he's 6'2 irl and even as obese class 2 he manages to not be KHHV like me.
> 
> CocaineCowboy called him out on his bullshit before, he was fishing for compliments and humble bragging but covering it with self loathing.
> 
> Unban Cowboy and ban this idiot so he spends more time in a gym instead browsing this mental asylum which fucks him up even further


High iq mod him


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 27, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> i think he found a stronger rope


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Oct 27, 2019)

king...


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 27, 2019)

Huh?


----------



## lookismfugee (Oct 27, 2019)

low inhib gigachad


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## SikKunt (Oct 27, 2019)

roped .


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 27, 2019)

You tried to kill yourself because you get bullied every day because of sth you could change so easily. Just lose weight, goddammit, you don't need to be where you're at. 

Brutally honest, I don't feel sorry at all for guys like this. It's pointless. You're on a looksmaxxing forum and all your posts are either about your lays or about u trying to commit suicide. What have you done to actually looksmax? If you wanted to live a better life you would have taken action already. It's all on you.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 27, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Not that anyone cares but it never began for me... I want to die to rid me of this pain I call life


you fat fuck , kill yourself please
there are manlets which life never began while you fat fuck are too lazy to lose weight
i have no empathy for fatcels

im 5'5 in netherlands btw. you deserve a brutal death OP


----------



## 7 rings (Oct 27, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> you fat fuck , kill yourself please
> there are manlets which life never began while you fat fuck are too lazy to lose weight
> i have no empathy for fatcels



i- 💀


----------



## Ruby (Oct 27, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> So you tried to KYS despite never trying to lose weight? Lmfao.
> 
> Losing weight is easy as fuck, just stick to a calorie limit and be rigorous and disciplined with it and the weight will come off, guaranteed. Mix exercise in if you want to to speed up the process.


a person who gets fat (unless they have a disease) is lazy as fuck most of the fat people will never lose weight because they have no discipline otherwise they wouldnt be fat


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 27, 2019)

Ruby said:


> a person who gets fat (unless they have a disease) is lazy as fuck most of the fat people will never lose weight because they have no discipline otherwise they wouldnt be fat


Fat people are using food to cope with sth. That sth must be taken care of and overeating should be replaced with a healthier cope. So there's always more going on than just 'lazyness'. It's quite a job actually to eat that much. So the opposite of lazy.


----------



## Ruby (Oct 27, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Fat people are using food to cope with sth. That sth must be taken care of and overeating should be replaced with a healthier cope. So there's always more going on than just 'lazyness'. It's quite a job actually to eat that much. So the opposite of lazy.


i agree with the first part some fat people have such problems but eating much is quite a job? what? since when is sitting on your couch all day and eating chips challenging? every fat person i know is lazy as fuck


----------



## needsolution (Oct 27, 2019)

Update: OP overdosed hospital food


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 27, 2019)

needsolution said:


> Update: OP overdosed hospital food


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 27, 2019)

OP you there?


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 27, 2019)

You fat fuck all you needed was to lose goddamn weight


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 27, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> OP you there?


he's 6 foot under


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Oct 27, 2019)

"dumb fucks must suffer and die without passing on their seed" - Charles Darwin


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 27, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> bro I'm shaking rn damn, what a badass








Legit fucking caged so hard at this


----------



## Titbot (Oct 27, 2019)

Btw cocaincowboy is back


----------



## Arkantos (Oct 27, 2019)

We live in a society


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 27, 2019)

funny how all the faggots push this agenda as if I was the one pushing him to suicide when basically all I said is that he's fat and low IQ/dumb and bragging/validation seeking (which is against the rules). there are people literally saying "rope", "kys faggot, its over" and things like that every other day and nobody really considers it a big deal. or when people ask for rating they would say "its over for that face, go ER", "wraparound shotgun implant" etc.

i've never directly or indirectly said he should kill himself or anything like that. i have personal history with being obese so I have 0 empathy for fat people crying over how fat they are. the guy is clearly mentally ill and decided to sign up to this toxic forum and post himself head to toe as an obese person (with his dick out even). i dont really know what he was expecting considering he was aware of the nature of the forum

That one message consisting of 2 sentences may have been a little over the line, but obviously it wasn't intention to do what he did (or he didn't do, as what he posted is not good enough proof, could've been any other surgery or any reason he had to visit hospital as far as i'm concerned). People who know me better know I don't actually wish bad upon anyone

but obviously since I have a lot of "friends" here, as soon as the opportunity arises they all become this wise, moral, empathetic people that have to take the moral highground. they suddenly become all confident. gotta beat the dead horse. not that they ever said anything in defense of londonville before any of this happened. not that they actually care about him, but it's a great opportunity to disclose their dislike towards me and try to collect karma and forum points. literally circle-jerking

everything aside, i hope he doesn't rope or anything like that


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 27, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> there are people literally saying "rope", "kys faggot, its over" and things like that every other day and nobody really considers it a big deal. or when people ask for rating they would say "its over for that face, go ER", "wraparound shotgun implant" etc.


----------



## SHARK (Oct 27, 2019)

Over said:


> OP has like 6 lays or so on his account, he posted threads before bragging about raw fucking some girls (pic with a girl if I remember right). Unless that was frauded, or he took pics with a hooker, then I dont know why would he attempt suicide - from what I read he's 6'2 irl and even as obese class 2 he manages to not be KHHV like me.
> 
> CocaineCowboy called him out on his bullshit before, he was fishing for compliments and humble bragging but covering it with self loathing.


Legit


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Oct 27, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> "wraparound shotgun implant"


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 27, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


>


----------



## leloucheREBORN (Oct 27, 2019)

why did you try it? Brother listen to me.. life can sucks sometimes but life is very wonderful often. you will realize it later!
And what was the reason for it? Bro"ugly" is relative and ur notugly actually.
And u look very young! ever heard of people "glow up"? So many girls and boys were ugly at this age but puberty got them and they looked very handsome afterwards! Plus you look tall? Its almost everything about being tall these days bro


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 28, 2019)

leloucheREBORN said:


> why did you try it? Brother listen to me.. life can sucks sometimes but life is very wonderful often. you will realize it later!
> And what was the reason for it? Bro"ugly" is relative and ur notugly actually.
> And u look very young! ever heard of people "glow up"? So many girls and boys were ugly at this age but puberty got them and they looked very handsome afterwards! Plus you look tall? Its almost everything about being tall these days bro


he should rope hes a dumb lazy chadcel


----------



## jefferson (Oct 28, 2019)

Over said:


> OP has like 6 lays or so on his account, he posted threads before bragging about raw fucking some girls (pic with a girl if I remember right). Unless that was frauded, or he took pics with a hooker, then I dont know why would he attempt suicide - from what I read he's 6'2 irl and even as obese class 2 he manages to not be KHHV like me.
> 
> CocaineCowboy called him out on his bullshit before, he was fishing for compliments and humble bragging but covering it with self loathing.
> 
> Unban Cowboy and ban this idiot so he spends more time in a gym instead browsing this mental asylum which fucks him up even further


Because it's impossible to be depressed or suicidal unless you're incel.  

Dumbest shit I've read all day


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 28, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Because it's impossible to be depressed or suicidal unless you're incel.
> 
> Dumbest shit I've read all day


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 28, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> funny how all the faggots push this agenda as if I was the one pushing him to suicide when basically all I said is that he's fat and low IQ/dumb and bragging/validation seeking (which is against the rules). there are people literally saying "rope", "kys faggot, its over" and things like that every other day and nobody really considers it a big deal. or when people ask for rating they would say "its over for that face, go ER", "wraparound shotgun implant" etc.
> 
> i've never directly or indirectly said he should kill himself or anything like that. i have personal history with being obese so I have 0 empathy for fat people crying over how fat they are. the guy is clearly mentally ill and decided to sign up to this toxic forum and post himself head to toe as an obese person (with his dick out even). i dont really know what he was expecting considering he was aware of the nature of the forum
> 
> ...



JFL im not reading 1 word


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 28, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> funny how all the faggots push this agenda as if I was the one pushing him to suicide when basically all I said is that he's fat and low IQ/dumb and bragging/validation seeking (which is against the rules). there are people literally saying "rope", "kys faggot, its over" and things like that every other day and nobody really considers it a big deal. or when people ask for rating they would say "its over for that face, go ER", "wraparound shotgun implant" etc.
> 
> i've never directly or indirectly said he should kill himself or anything like that. i have personal history with being obese so I have 0 empathy for fat people crying over how fat they are. the guy is clearly mentally ill and decided to sign up to this toxic forum and post himself head to toe as an obese person (with his dick out even). i dont really know what he was expecting considering he was aware of the nature of the forum
> 
> ...


No one actually cares about this jfl It's all virtue signalling mate


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Oct 28, 2019)

I figured something like this was coming from you.

I was in the same boat when I was struggling with my scoliosis and the failed surgeries I had to fix it. Wasn’t sure if I was ever going to be back to my old self, or if I was beyond fixing. Genuinely accepted that my life would end in rope eventually and soon...

What you gotta have is hope, cause only when you lose hope is when suicidal thoughts start to creep in... women never fixed any man’s problems, if anything they just cause more... so stop worrying about them for now. As far as the bullying, that is your problem to fix. Now I’m back to my old self but the scars are still there with the stupid shit I did while lonely and in chronic pain (use minoxidil, shave head, dismantle social life)

I wish you well my friend and you know what you need to do from here. You are a product of modern living, good genetics fucked by too much consumption, what you need to do is go against the grain without killing yourself.


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 28, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> you gotta have is hope,


Hope < Cope < Rope


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Oct 28, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Hope < Cope < Rope


Hope is the only thing that keeps some people alive


----------



## x30001 (Oct 28, 2019)

Defended CocaineCowboy in PM and earlier in this thread tbh. Just broke down the situation for what it is. But really don't think CocaineCowboy is to blame for anything. Why should he be? LondonVillie asked me to rate him, then I said no. Then he said "please rate me and say will it be over for me". I said idk what you're even talking about. And then he was like "You're a good rater, please rate me". I've never even rated anyone ever.




What @cocainecowboy said wasn't even a "brutal cocainecowboy suicidepill". He just answered a question tbh. LondonVillie was asking everyone to rate him, was posting pictures of him having sex a few weeks ago, was posting his tinder results asking is it over. Was PMing everyone on here asking them to tell him "will it be over". It was total bait tbh. Obviously I only hope for the best for him and acknowledge he was probably a bit manic and making a lot of irrational moves. I wonder did he know what the outcome would be when asking everyone to rate him, when he's fat. I honestly don't think he genuinely DIDN'T know what the prevailing answer(s) would be. Blaming anyone for his OD is just stupid. He's off here now and I hope he gained AWARENESS rather than a trip to the morgue. Seriously. What would've happened if he ran into Undisputed, purposely?

What I wrote in my PM was just supposed to be a completely unbiased observation of what happened. But looking back at it, I don't think CC is to blame for anything.


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 28, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I figured something like this was coming from you.
> 
> I was in the same boat when I was struggling with my scoliosis and the failed surgeries I had to fix it. Wasn’t sure if I was ever going to be back to my old self, or if I was beyond fixing. Genuinely accepted that my life would end in rope eventually and soon...
> 
> ...


what did minoxidil do to you and why did you use it while depressed?


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Oct 28, 2019)

HighTierNormie said:


> what did minoxidil do to you and why did you use it while depressed?


It fucked my collagen and gave me long term side effects even after quitting it.

I used it while depressed because I was trying to cope by improving my looks and noticed my hairline was receding.


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 28, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> It fucked my collagen and gave me long term side effects even after quitting it.
> 
> I used it while depressed because I was trying to cope by improving my looks and noticed my hairline was receding.


even retin a doesnt help?
post before and after pics if you have any pls


HighTierNormie said:


> even retin a doesnt help?
> post before and after pics if you have any pls


 
is that you?


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Oct 28, 2019)

HighTierNormie said:


> even retin a doesnt help?
> post before and after pics if you have any pls


Retin a didnt help but I stopped using it purposefully about a month ago. So it might work a bit now. I’m trying to recover naturally, through exercise and fasting ect. 

I’ve chosen not to post my face on this forum anymore


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

Make this






But try to lose weight, you are too fat maybe can't reach the rope.


----------



## Over (Oct 28, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Because it's impossible to be depressed or suicidal unless you're incel.
> 
> Dumbest shit I've read all day


For me it would solve all the problems. For OP not apparantly because he hates his own body. Still technically he mogs me because he's had girls wanting his sperm and that's not the case with my story.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 28, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> funny how all the faggots push this agenda as if I was the one pushing him to suicide when basically all I said is that he's fat and low IQ/dumb and bragging/validation seeking (which is against the rules). there are people literally saying "rope", "kys faggot, its over" and things like that every other day and nobody really considers it a big deal. or when people ask for rating they would say "its over for that face, go ER", "wraparound shotgun implant" etc.
> 
> i've never directly or indirectly said he should kill himself or anything like that. i have personal history with being obese so I have 0 empathy for fat people crying over how fat they are. the guy is clearly mentally ill and decided to sign up to this toxic forum and post himself head to toe as an obese person (with his dick out even). i dont really know what he was expecting considering he was aware of the nature of the forum
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 28, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 28, 2019)

Anyone else just have zero sympathy for this guy? I could not give the slightest fuck tbh.


----------



## AdamLanza (Oct 29, 2019)

rip


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 29, 2019)

NCT said:


> how many of you were messaged by him ?
> 
> he kept asking me if it was over multiple times


I was, he asked if there was any hope. I told him yes and to lose weight.


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Oct 29, 2019)

bruh you still alive?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2019)

je3oe said:


> erdogan in jouw kont lan


Lmfao


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 29, 2019)

You don't deserve your midface and your height


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 29, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> You don't deserve your midface and your height


His midface is bad, what are you talking about?


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Oct 29, 2019)

x30001 said:


> What would've happened if he ran into Undisputed, purposely?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> You don't deserve your midface and your height


Why?


----------



## InZayn (Oct 29, 2019)

Take a mental break from this forum, you went to the hospital basically bc of this forum.


----------



## Curtis (Oct 29, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> There’s your fucking proof



How do I know this is even you


----------



## needsolution (Oct 29, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Life is all one cope


Disgusting but impressive


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2019)

Curtis said:


> How do I know this is even you


It is


----------



## Curtis (Oct 29, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> It is



I don't believe you. Make a video saying my name.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2019)

Curtis said:


> I don't believe you. Make a video saying my name.


Why?


----------



## Curtis (Oct 29, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Why?



So I know you're real


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2019)

Curtis said:


> So I know you're real


I am real


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 29, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Life is all one cope


Put your dick in your mouth so we know its you


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 29, 2019)

damn probably banned for posting penis pics


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## fukmylyf (Oct 29, 2019)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 150055
> View attachment 150056


roped.


----------



## needsolution (Oct 29, 2019)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 150055
> View attachment 150056


Mods couldnt handle his huge dick.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 30, 2019)

Did he rope?


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 30, 2019)

HighTierNormie said:


> even retin a doesnt help?
> post before and after pics if you have any pls
> 
> 
> is that you?



JFL. That is him.


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Did he rope?


Ye.


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Nov 1, 2019)

r u ok bro


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 2, 2019)

@BigBoy this is the main thread


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 2, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> @BigBoy


----------



## fukmylyf (Nov 2, 2019)

top 10 looksmax threads tbh


chadpreetcel123 said:


> r u ok bro


https://looksmax.org/threads/londonville-update.57994/


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 153090


Cope dn read. But he lives rent free in your head


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Nov 8, 2019)

lol


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2019)

Dicklet.4.3 said:


> lol


?


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 8, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> ?


Dicklet.4.3 saidlol


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Dicklet.4.3 saidlol


why


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 8, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> why


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 159529


I love you bro


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 8, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I love you bro


Thanks, bro. 💚


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## mitodrake (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm almost roping cause lack of money bro


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> I'm almost roping cause lack of money bro


I am roping because I am ugly


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 8, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I am roping because I am ugly


Why would you rope before losing weight? You have no idea what you really look like
Just LOSE the WEIGHT


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 9, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Why would you rope before losing weight? You have no idea what you really look like
> Just LOSE the WEIGHT


I get told on here all the time I’m the ugliest person ever


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 9, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I get told on here all the time I’m the ugliest person ever


Dude I mean what I'm about to say completely sincerely and unironically. If words and comments from here affect you like that, you need to stop coming to this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 13, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Dude I mean what I'm about to say completely sincerely and unironically. If words and comments from here affect you like that, you need to stop coming to this forum.


Everyone says it dude


----------



## spark (Nov 30, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Everyone says it dude


the fact you fucked 13 non-escorting girls makes you one of the biggest slayers on this forum


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Dec 29, 2019)

i need a good laugh tbh.


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Feb 14, 2020)

I am bumping this thread because I have an important question: This this fat estrogenic pig finally end it?


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 14, 2020)

bumo

...Did he really rope?


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Feb 14, 2020)

i pray to god this pig got crushed by a garbage truck trash compactor


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 14, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> bumo
> 
> ...Did he really rope?


Rope couldn't handle 300lbs of weight.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 14, 2020)

Dicklet.4.3 said:


> I am bumping this thread because I have an important question: This this fat estrogenic pig finally end it?


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Feb 14, 2020)

It's over for ropingcels


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 14, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> It's over for ropingcels


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Feb 14, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>



Bumo.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Feb 14, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>



@Ritalincel your mum is calling you.. dinner is ready


----------



## LordNorwood (Feb 14, 2020)

nostalgic thread


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## pisslord (Feb 14, 2020)

@Roping Subhuman can i use your avi in this thread?


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 14, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> @Ritalincel your mum is calling you.. dinner is ready


‎Friday, ‎14 ‎February ‎2020
11:46:54 PM


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 14, 2020)

Funny thread ngl


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Feb 14, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> ‎Friday, ‎14 ‎February ‎2020
> 11:46:54 PM



Ritalincel is an Australiancel


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Feb 14, 2020)

pisslord said:


> @Roping Subhuman can i use your avi in this thread?



No bwana.


----------



## Deleted member 4545 (Feb 14, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> bumo
> 
> ...Did he really rope?


The tree's branch would break if he tried roping


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 14, 2020)

I remember this thread haha


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 14, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


>


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Feb 14, 2020)

i will gut OP like a pig on christmas


----------



## yang (Mar 26, 2020)

Caged so many times at this thread

OP you attention whoring larper, i hope you've offed yourself


----------



## Krezo (Mar 26, 2020)

Classic thread


----------



## onnysk (Mar 26, 2020)

he ded?


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 26, 2020)

fuck the cucks who whiteknighted for this bitch


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 26, 2020)

Caged so much with this fatass jew


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 26, 2020)

i remember following this drama as a lurker


----------



## Dommaxxer (Apr 22, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> There’s your fucking proof


Your eye area mogs


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## needsolution (Apr 22, 2020)

Bumo


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 25, 2020)

you will lose the fat one day bro and become chadlite. 

your fat really hurts your image bro ngl, lose that shit, we will even help you lose it, and you will be ok bro. 

take it easy man, none of us deserved this shit life we were given.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

Native said:


> you will lose the fat one day bro and become chadlite.
> 
> your fat really hurts your image bro ngl, lose that shit, we will even help you lose it, and you will be ok bro.
> 
> take it easy man, none of us deserved this shit life we were given.


People bully me on here @MogsMe @Over @TubOfLard @Latebloomer10


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> People bully me on here @MogsMe @Over @TubOfLard @Latebloomer10


How is it bullying, bruv. Just losing the fucking weight, instead of coming back here every 5 months with no weightloss, expecting anything different.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> How is it bullying, bruv. Just losing the fucking weight, instead of coming back here every 5 months with no weightloss, expecting anything different.


Telling me to kill my self and laughing at saying I’ll die of a heart attack 
Real nice


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Telling me to kill my self and laughing at saying I’ll die of a heart attack
> Real nice


When did i say that?? Youve fully lost the plot, bro. Seek help asap.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> When did i say that?? Youve fully lost the plot, bro. Seek help asap.


I never said you did. Others have said it


----------



## TUSSELEIF (May 25, 2020)

Eat one meal a day and take an hour walk a day and don’t eat in between. It’s not actually that hard to lose weight. I lost 10 kg in few weeks just by not eating alone. My bro, one day it will get better. Also, if you lose weight, maybe you will look like Chad


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I never said you did. Others have said it


Ok well then dont tag me, labelling me as a bully.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I never said you did. Others have said it


Never said that you should kill yourself


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Ok well then dont tag me, labelling me as a bully.


You laughed at my lays and did other things 
Whatever 
Have a good life


----------



## Britcel (May 25, 2020)

cage every time i see this thread


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You laughed at my lays and did other things
> Whatever
> Have a good life


So what if i laughed at your lays, does that make me a bully? Fucking dont call me a bully, cunt.


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 25, 2020)

op smash gorillacels


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> So what if i laughed at your lays, does that make me a bully? Fucking dont call me a bully, cunt.


You know exactly what you were doing


Britcel said:


> cage every time i see this thread


Ok 
Pics or larp


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You know exactly what you were doing
> 
> Ok
> Pics or larp


Whatever bro, i sincerely hope you lose the weight. Just dont expect any sympathy from anyone, if you come back and dont lose a single ounce, asking the same thing.


----------



## Crowley (May 25, 2020)

*you really tried to kill yourself bro?*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

Crowley said:


> *you really tried to kill yourself bro?*


Not really


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Telling me to kill my self and laughing at saying I’ll die of a heart attack
> Real nice


bro. let me tell you something. Your fat DOES look like shit. You DO look like shit. Lose the fucking weight. If you can't lose it, it's because you are lazy. 

If you are lazy then you are a fucking coward who doesn't deserve to be treated equal with the rest of the hard workers, the looksmaxxers. You must try, if you don't try, you will be destroyed. Bullying will make or break you. For me, it made me, for you, will you really let it break you?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

Native said:


> bro. let me tell you something. Your fat DOES look like shit. You DO look like shit. Lose the fucking weight. If you can't lose it, it's because you are lazy.
> 
> If you are lazy then you are a fucking coward who doesn't deserve to be treated equal with the rest of the hard workers, the looksmaxxers. You must try, if you don't try, you will be destroyed. Bullying will make or break you. For me, it made me, for you, will you really let it break you?


Can I pm you?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 25, 2020)

Just lol @ OP


----------



## Crowley (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Not really


Anyway, I really hope you lose that weight bro

You gotta have the willpower and the discipline, if many guys do it, so can you


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Just lol @ OP


You’ll never look like Chico


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 25, 2020)

relatable thread tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You’ll never look like Chico


I'd rather look like this tbh

textbook tiktok prettyboy slayer


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> I'd rather look like this tbh
> 
> textbook tiktok prettyboy slayer
> View attachment 426933
> ...


Upload a pic of yourself then


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Upload a pic of yourself then


negative IQ if you publicly upload your pic on this forum


----------



## Over (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> negative IQ if you publicly upload your pic on this forum


Yep, I can’t be doxxed
But you’re ugly too and have to go abroad to get laid 😂


----------



## Britcel (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You know exactly what you were doing
> 
> Ok
> Pics or larp


pics of what


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Yep, I can’t be doxxed
> But you’re ugly too and have to go abroad to get laid 😂


why are you saying some random shit you have no clue about lmao?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> why are you saying some random shit you have no clue about lmao?


You said you wanted to go to Ukraine to get laid


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Not that anyone cares but it never began for me... I want to die to rid me of this pain I call life


Go ER


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You said you wanted to go to Ukraine to get laid


*How do you even remember some random thread I posted in October, half a year ago?*

I wanted to go there because slavic women are hot, not because I can't get laid


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> *How do you even remember some random thread I posted in October, half a year ago?*
> 
> I wanted to go there because slavic women are hot, not because I can't get laid


I just looked at your profile lol 
I have more lays than you 
Sure bro, you wanted to go because they’re easier women


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I just looked at your profile lol
> I have more lays than you
> Sure bro, you wanted to go because they’re easier women


Do you realize your 'lays' are subhuman PSL 2 ethnic landwhales, lowest of the low?

I wouldn't be so proud of that


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Do you realize your 'lays' are subhuman PSL 2 ethnic landwhales, lowest of the low?
> 
> I wouldn't be so proud of that


And Hungarian and Czech women off tinder
I’m ugly and fat atm so I’m ok at the moment with those lays


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> And Hungarian and Czech women off tinder
> I’m ugly and fat atm so I’m ok at the moment with those lays


If anyones standards on this site were as low as yours everyones lay counts would be at least 3 digit


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> If anyones standards on this site were as low as yours everyones lay counts would be at least 3 digit


Pics or larp


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Pics or larp


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> View attachment 426975


So you have no argument


----------



## hairyballscel (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> So you have no argument


OP are you still overweight?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> OP are you still overweight?


Yes


----------



## hairyballscel (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Yes


Why don't you lose weight, its really not that hard. Theres not point in taking your own life over shitposters on this forum bullying you about something you can change, get a lipo if you're not a poorcel


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Why don't you lose weight, its really not that hard. Theres not point in taking your own life over shitposters on this forum bullying you about something you can change, get a lipo if you're not a poorcel


Can you rate me? I’m just scared I won’t look better with weight loss


----------



## hairyballscel (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Can you rate me? I’m just scared I won’t look better with weight loss


Post a proper pic, and i would bet my life you would look better without all that fat, even if its a 0.5 psl gain its still something, and it would help with your confidence(inb4 copers saying this doesnt matter) and would overall improve your outlook on life, giving you more motivation to looksmax


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Post a proper pic, and i would bet my life you would look better without all that fat, even if its a 0.5 psl gain its still something, and it would help with your confidence(inb4 copers saying this doesnt matter) and would overall improve your outlook on life, giving you more motivation to looksmax


----------



## hairyballscel (May 25, 2020)

ffs i can't rate you at that weight tbh, you seriously need to lose weight, right now you're a volcel, but pretty decent eye area by the looks of it


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> ffs i can't rate you at that weight tbh, you seriously need to lose weight, right now you're a volcel, but pretty decent eye area by the looks of it


Any hope then?


----------



## hairyballscel (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Any hope then?


yes man, just lose weight, thats your biggest problem rn


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 25, 2020)

Im gonna use your attempted suicide as an opportunity to dark triad maxx




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Im gonna use your attempted suicide as an opportunity to dark triad maxx
> View attachment 427017


I mog you


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> *I mog you*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> View attachment 427021


One photo 
Plus you’re a virgin And short


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> One photo
> Plus you’re a virgin And short


Im 6'1
I am a virgin, and you are a virgin too

(Raping your dog doesnt count as losing virginty bro)


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Im 6'1
> I am a virgin, and you are a virgin too


I’m 6’2 and now I’ve had sex although they were mainly fat and ugly women


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m 6’2 and now I’ve had sex although they were mainly fat and ugly women


how old are you?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> how old are you?


24


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> 24


im 17 so i youthmog u


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 25, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> yes man, just lose weight, thats your biggest problem rn


Ok, i will


higgabigga said:


> im 17 so i youthmog u


Means nothing
@RichardSpencel aren’t you like a 25 year old hapa virgin? 😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 26, 2020)

Holy fuck 

It is over.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 26, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Holy fuck
> 
> It is over.


Cool sexpat


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 26, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Cool sexpat


I've never paid for sex.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 26, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> I've never paid for sex.


You wanted to go to Ukraine to get laid


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (May 26, 2020)

Are you exercisemaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 26, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You wanted to go to Ukraine to get laid


I thought I would go there because Slavic women are hot and because I matched with so many legit Stacys on Tinder. I wouldn't pay a penny for sex

I don't have to travel to get sex


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 26, 2020)

theREALbleachcel said:


> Are you exercisemaxxing


I’m in a calorie deficit


6ft1 said:


> I thought I would go there because Slavic women are hot and because I matched with so many legit Stacys on Tinder. I wouldn't pay a penny for sex
> 
> I don't have to travel to get sex


How is it over?


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (May 26, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m in a calorie deficit


Good start


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 26, 2020)

theREALbleachcel said:


> Good start


Is it over?


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (May 26, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Is it over?


Nah.


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 26, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


>



You’re a virgin so your opinion is irrelevant


theREALbleachcel said:


> Nah.


I will see how much weight I loss in a month. I hope I lose something


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 26, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You’re a virgin so your opinion is irrelevant










LondonVillie said:


> I will see how much weight I loss in a month.


My monies on none and even if you did you would still be one of the ugliest users on PSL .


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 26, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 427658
> 
> 
> 
> My monies on none and even if you did you would still be one of the ugliest users on PSL .


Lol and I’ve had sex and you haven’t 
I know I need to lose 140 pounds


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 26, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I know I need to lose 140 pounds


140 pounds + shotgun implants or GG.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 26, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> 140 pounds + shotgun implants or GG.


Cool virgin!
I’ll get jaw implants and maybe cheekbone fillers


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 26, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Cool virgin!
> I’ll get jaw implants and maybe cheekbone fillers


You can do whatever the fuck you want you'll remain subhuman till the day you die (probably soon, suicide or diabetes)


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 26, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> You can do whatever the fuck you want you'll remain subhuman till the day you die (probably soon, suicide or diabetes)


Why? I’m not recessed
But surely that means I mog you if I’m not a virgin yet you are 😂😂
@RichardSpencel are you a subhuman?


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 26, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Why? I’m not recessed
> But surely that means I mog you if I’m not a virgin yet you are 😂😂







You don't have a single good feature and you have no hope,go self harm faggot instead of picking up a weight.

Your face makes me wanna smash my computer so I don't have to look at your Lego peanut butter allergy head





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 26, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 427673
> 
> You don't have a single good feature and you have no hope,go self harm faggot instead of picking up a weight.
> 
> ...



why are you so aggressive? bro


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> It is over.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 26, 2020)

@RichardSpencel I have decent forward growth and a wide mandible


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 26, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 427770


Copyright strikes me ©

Ritalincel™️


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 427763


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (May 30, 2020)

hahahah fuck you you fat sack of shit.    

Probably gonna die of a heart attack or diabetes hahahah. 

I may be truecel but at least I'm not a 140kg fat sack of shitt hahahaha. Learn to put the fork down nigga.

Also no I don't feel bad at all for saying this. You trolled my rating thread and mocked me. Go attempt suicide again and get it right next time obese sack of shit. Everyone in your family or whatever hates you and wants you dead.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 30, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> hahahah fuck you you fat sack of shit.
> 
> Probably gonna die of a heart attack or diabetes hahahah.
> 
> ...


Oh fuck off incel


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (May 30, 2020)

Why didn't you talk to me like you promised man? Why are you doing this to yourself? Imagine how your mom felt if she saw you hanging in your room with a note next to you. There's people that care about you and love you no matter what, we're just foreign people on the internet you'll never meet. I hope you recover and get the support you need. Get off this forum please.

Reminder to anyone here harassing/bullying alot, this is how you impact some people here. Think twice before you type something you know can severely hurt others. 

@Colvin76 

Have some fucking respect you dumb fuck, don't you understand how OP feels right after trying to commit suicide. Like you know how his life is anyways. You don't know what's going on with LondonVille on a daily basis. He didn't just decide to kill himself because he got a bad grade or something I'm sure so there's probably more into play. I've talked to LondonVillie in PM he's a good guy, just trolls whenever he's bored.

@LondonVillie 

I'm such a piece of shit for ever making fun of you, fuck I feel like pure shit now I'm sorry if I ever made you feel depressed OP. I hope you can forgive me and know it was all just joking.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 30, 2020)

slavcelchinceljawcel said:


> Why didn't you talk to me like you promised man? Why are you doing this to yourself? Imagine how your mom felt if she saw you hanging in your room with a note next to you. There's people that care about you and love you no matter what, we're just foreign people on the internet you'll never meet. I hope you recover and get the support you need. Get off this forum please.
> 
> Reminder to anyone here harassing/bullying alot, this is how you impact some people here. Think twice before you type something you know can severely hurt others.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Ritalincel (May 30, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> (Raping your dog doesnt count as losing virginty)


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 30, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Im 6'1
> I am a virgin, and you are a virgin too
> 
> (Raping your dog doesnt count as losing virginty bro)


lol cope


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 30, 2020)

Better luck next time JFL kidding. Don't post shit here like that bro, ur just gonna get bullied


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jul 5, 2020)

Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Nov 8, 2020)

thank god you are still alive my brother


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Im 6'1
> I am a virgin, and you are a virgin too
> 
> (Raping your dog doesnt count as losing virginty bro)


Ok chad


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

dicklet4incher said:


> thank god you are still alive my brother


Thanks bro 
Size is cope


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Imagine trying to kys over what someone said to you on an inconsequential incel forum


It’s also called a larp thread 
But I thought this was a chad forum?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> You are pathetic. You are so embarrassed by your past oblivious actions that you claim LARP.
> 
> Posts16,561
> Reputation14,466


Yet but I get laid and you’re a kissless truecel 
Brutal


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> The only thing you lay is your fat ass body on the sofa all day 😅


Nice projection incel 
Keep barking for me and my huge cock you virgin


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Nov 27, 2020)

m nigga really finessed 100+ reacts


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Brutal


He’s a virgin so who cares what he thinks 
And I live rent free in your virgin head 
Over


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Nov 27, 2020)

Will do the same if hair doesn’t come back


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Keep crying like the subhuman you are 😭
> 
> View attachment 831463
> View attachment 831463
> ...


But I get laid and you don’t 
So I mog you


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Will do the same if hair doesn’t come back


Wear a hair piece?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Nov 27, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Wear a hair piece?


Too much maintenance + I have sensitive skin
Apparently if you sweat or play sports etc that shit can slip off


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## john2 (Nov 27, 2020)

You chickened out... I am speechless.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Too much maintenance + I have sensitive skin
> Apparently if you sweat or play sports etc that shit can slip off








Mens Hair 2 Go-Hair Systems Uk, Mens Hair Replacement, Hair Systems London


Award Winning Hair Replacelemt Specialists in London. Providing the highest quality men's hair systems, hair pieces and hair loss services. Affordable with guaranteed natural results.




www.menshairpieces.co.uk


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

john2 said:


> You chickened out... I am speechless.


I got laid the next day and I had a gf at the time


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 27, 2020)

Mirin that character development ngl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

PapiMew said:


>


And? I get laid and you don’t so it’s over for you


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 27, 2020)

Wasn’t this a larp?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> I’m just imaging you stress eating atm 😅😅
> 
> View attachment 831478


I most mog you hard if you’re so obsessed with me
Don’t be jealous bro you’ll have sex one day


----------



## JamesHowlett (Nov 27, 2020)

People are heartless here man


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> OP came crawling back to this forum like the abused dog he is 😅


You’re obsessed with me it’s fine 
I know I mog you hard


----------



## Patient A (Nov 27, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> OP came crawling back to this forum like the abused dog he is 😅


its a shame he is a complete an utter failure at killing himself



Spoiler



only joking with you OP, don't cry


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

Patient A said:


> its a shame he is a complete an utter failure at killing himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem? You’re a truecel virgin


----------



## Patient A (Nov 27, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Problem? You’re a truecel virgin


 lol


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 27, 2020)

SikKunt said:


> creams me hardly


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Jan 5, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 831499
> s


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 5, 2021)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> View attachment 911388


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 11, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 911406


----------



## .👽. (Apr 30, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Not that anyone cares but it never began for me... I want to die to rid me of this pain I call life


Why did u try?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Why did u try?


it was a semi larp but pain killers for my sleep apnea


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 30, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> it was a semi larp but pain killers for my sleep apnea


do you have a cpap?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 30, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> do you have a cpap?


yes but I don't need it now
I've lost enough weight


----------



## pizza (Apr 30, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> There’s your fucking proof


you looks like pou a pou


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 30, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> yes but I don't need it now
> I've lost enough weight


my dad has sleep apnea, I had it when I was younger


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 30, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> my dad has sleep apnea, I had it when I was younger


its mainly due to weight


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 30, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> its mainly due to weight


I had it cause my tonsils were always inflamed I had them removed


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 30, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I had it cause my tonsils were always inflamed I had them removed


fair


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 30, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> fair


I think it caused me to become recessed I had asthma too so mouthbreathed


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 30, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I think it caused me to become recessed I had asthma too so mouthbreathed


you're not recessed


----------



## Albeacho (Apr 30, 2021)

@LondonVillie I thought you said you life mogged most guys on this forum but you wanted to kill your self jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 30, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> @LondonVillie I thought you said you life mogged most guys on this forum but you wanted to kill your self jfl.


it was a larp


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 3, 2022)

bump


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 3, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> bump


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Apr 4, 2022)

What a fucking moron this guy was


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 4, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


> brb using


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jun 15, 2022)

this thread 
i hope his life is better now


----------



## stevielake (Jun 15, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> bump


@VicMackey


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 16, 2022)

stevielake said:


> @VicMackey


Yh?


----------



## brucel (Sep 29, 2022)

bump


----------



## MoggerGaston (Sep 29, 2022)

brucel said:


> bump


----------



## GetShrekt (Sep 29, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> View attachment 1888021


I will never have


----------



## GetShrekt (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## brucel (Sep 29, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> View attachment 1888021





No Degeneracy ​


----------



## Enfant terrible (Sep 29, 2022)

a classic


----------

